
Ask HN: I wrote CricketGraph MVP in the browser – should I continue? - jeffreportmill1
One of my favorite apps for the Mac in the late 80&#x27;s was CricketGraph. I would regularly use it to spice up documents in school - I&#x27;m certain it improved my score by a letter grade in certain classes. Since then, charting has been done a thousands times, but I&#x27;ve always wanted to take my run at it:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;reportmill.com&#x2F;rmc<p>This version pops up quickly in the browser, supports fun animations and interactive effects, has a built in designer in every chart and runs in browser, on desktop and on server (in JavaScript and Java). I&#x27;ve only got a couple of months invested in it, but with so much competition out there, I don&#x27;t know how much further I should take it. I&#x27;d love to spend years adding many fun new features, but I don&#x27;t know if there is a way to turn it into a day job.<p>Any thoughts?<p>jeff at reportmill
======
samstave
I cant click on "data set" or the other tabs in the sandbox.

I have been building some charts in Google Sheets - Maybe you can make an add-
on for sheets such that you can point this at sheets as the data-set?

~~~
jeffreportmill1
That's a great idea. Though I wonder if I would have a cross-origin problem
accessing another site (I'm a bit new to JavaScript).

------
jeffreportmill1
Here is the link as a proper URL:
[http://reportmill.com/rmc](http://reportmill.com/rmc)

